# Hello, I just bought my first boat!



## mceveritt (Mar 19, 2010)

Greetings everyone.

Let me introduce myself. I am 23 yrs old, and live on long island, ny. I just bought a 1967 Bristol Corinthian (sailstar corinthian) 19.5' sailboat (i paid 800). Yes, this boat is almost double my age! But it seems to be in fairly good condition. All the work that needs to be done seems to be cosmetic for the most part. I have been lurking in this forum for about 2 years now when I first started looking for a boat. Now that I have one, I am going to need help from all you experts!

I grew up on sailboats with my family. Our first family sailboat was a 24 buccaneer (blah!), then we graduated to a 32 irwin citation, and then finally to a 36 catalina. So I know how to sail, this will be the first time I will have to deal with any sort of maintaince all on my own. It has always been a plan for me to sail and cruise when I got older, as the most memerable experiences of my childhood are those of sailing from long island to marthas vineyard for the big summer trip, so I have finally decided to take the plunge!

Here are some photos, as I know everyone loves looking at other peoples boats.










































In the coming weeks I will be asking lots of questions!
Thanks!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey mc. Welcome to SN dude. And congrats on the new ride!

You'll get all the help you could ever want here. Some very cool sailors around.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Nice boat! looks like she's built very well! When you have all that teak refinished lets see a before and after pic!


----------



## mceveritt (Mar 19, 2010)

deniseO30 said:


> Nice boat! looks like she's built very well! When you have all that teak refinished lets see a before and after pic!


Yes, I will definitely post before and afters!


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Well, she's a beauty. I'm on LI too, sail out of Mt Sinai. My first keelboat was 20', when I was 29 years old. I cruised her in the Great South Bay, and half way around the Island. You can too. Let us know how it works out.


----------



## CocoPutot (Apr 3, 2010)

Congrats on the new boat!


----------



## mceveritt (Mar 19, 2010)

thanks for the kind words everyone!

@ WanderingStar - 

I am in sound beach! small world. I will probably be keeping the boat on the peconic bay since I work in mattituck. But I definitely plan to do an around long island trip one summer.


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

I live in Rocky Point. I have two brothers in Sound Beach, I lived there for ten years, on Lower Rocky Point Rd.


----------



## CaptGriffiths (Apr 7, 2010)

Good luck with your new project. Bring your questions on! Regards, Capt Griffiths


----------



## mceveritt (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks CaptGriffiths!



WanderingStar said:


> I live in Rocky Point. I have two brothers in Sound Beach, I lived there for ten years, on Lower Rocky Point Rd.


wow! thats funny! maybe i'll see you around town!

I grew up in wading river, me and my girlfriend are renting an apartment in soundbeach. we are right off new york ave, close to where it hits echo...

-------------

Will be gutting the interior of the boat this weekend. gonna rip out the v-berth set-up because it seems there are some areas of the wood that are rotted and just re-build the bunks. should be fun!


----------



## tweitz (Apr 5, 2007)

I will watch for you as well. We sail out of Three Mile Harbor in East Hampton. We have a pretty shallow draft and I was thinking I would explore Peconic Bay a little; I normally have not gone West of Noyack Bay. What is the name of your boat? We are Gossamer Wings.


----------



## mceveritt (Mar 19, 2010)

Right now the boat is named "distancer" which we will be changing to "suzy q" after my favorite ccr song!

We will keep an eye out once we get her in the water!


----------



## brendangkelly (Apr 18, 2010)

*hello.*

Hiya! I just bought an old Bristol myself. I'll be excited to watch your progress with her.
-brendan


----------



## mceveritt (Mar 19, 2010)

brendangkelly said:


> Hiya! I just bought an old Bristol myself. I'll be excited to watch your progress with her.
> -brendan


Thanks! I looked at the same model in my search. Its a great little boat.

I already ripped the entire interior out. Now im prepping for painting and installation of new vberth benches. Having a ton of fun and learning more everyday!


----------



## nogin (Apr 16, 2010)

Had to chime in here! i am in Rocky Point myself and have a power boat in Mt. Sinai and one in the Peconic. Be very wary of the Peconic!! Very shallow with shelves going from 15' to 2' all over. I am actually taking my Rinker from the Peconic back to Mt. Sinai and mooring my "to be" new-old sailboat in Mt. Sinai. We should all do a members cruise this Summer!!


----------



## mk11blue (Apr 8, 2010)

*congrats*

cheers on your first boat! enjoy it!


----------



## joemcdonough (Nov 24, 2010)

*I also bought a Corinthian*

I just bought #151 in Toms River, NJ, on the Barnegat Bay. It is in sailing condition, though many cosmetic improvements could be used to really make it look good. I'm happy to correspond about anything Corinthian-related. 
- joe


----------



## j3anph1l1dd3 (Dec 7, 2010)

2 years of shopping, you must have seen many boats. I was wondering, whats the story on how how you found it?

Looks like its got potential btw.


----------



## TerralTheSeeker (Feb 23, 2008)

Wow! That looks like a sweet vessel - can't wait to see the 'after' pics.


----------

